# Vitor SCH sleeve and his alter ego



## Timothy Stacy

www.youtube.com/watch?v=iLOx31BH380


----------



## Ben Haley

Nice, I was just hoping that there was no equipment failure otherwise the decoy was in trouble, big trouble!

Regards Ben


----------



## Wade Morrell

Awesome.....\\/


----------



## Selena van Leeuwen

Heyy,i know that bark and faciql expressions LOL


----------



## Thomas Barriano

Tim,

What's up with Dutchies and plastic crates? I have four crates in my van (2 on the side and 2 in the back) Something got stuck behind one of the crates in the back so I got out Gwr (GSD)
and pulled out his crate. Belatucadrus (DS) starts to come out the side of his crate because there is a hole 3 x 2 feet where he chewed it up. Luckly Gwr isn't dog aggressive and I could concentrate on pushing Betatu back into his crate and get Gwrs
crate back into the van.

Vitor is a very serious boy 
I don't really think he needs all the stimulation your decoy is giving him? I suspect he'd bite just as hard if you sent him on a passive decoy


----------



## sam wilks

that was awesome! He could give to shits about that sleeve, nice to see for a change! I cant wait till I get me one of them dogs!:razz:


----------



## Dave Martin

Very nice, Tim. Looks like control work will be fun for you :lol:


----------



## Kelly Godwin

Timothy Stacy said:


> www.youtube.com/watch?v=iLOx31BH380


Very nice, Tim! Very serious dog :twisted:


----------



## Selena van Leeuwen

You can see in Vitor so very well the result of line-inbreeding... Very, very familiar behaviour. Nice, Tim. THATS what we breed for. I can also see that you´re his pall. I think you`re doing well :wink:.

Be very serious about you´re equitment though and the way you hold you´re line at all times. Now that he knows the `civilgame` he will-can interprete situations into that `game`.

Dick


----------



## Phil Dodson

He's got issues!! LMAO!! Nice dog really!!


----------



## Tiago Fontes

Very nice dog! 

Tim, how big is Vitor? Seems to be a physically powerful dog...


Regards


----------



## Selena van Leeuwen

My estimated guess is about 68/70 cm(28 " ish?) and when he's finished( when hes about 2.5 yo, he'll weigh about 45 kgs( 92 lbs ish)


----------



## Thomas Barriano

Selena van Leeuwen said:


> You can see in Vitor so very well the result of line-inbreeding... Very, very familiar behaviour. Nice, Tim. THATS what we breed for. I can also see that you´re his pall. I think you`re doing well :wink:.
> 
> Be very serious about you´re equitment though and the way you hold you´re line at all times. Now that he knows the `civilgame` he will-can interprete situations into that `game`.
> 
> Dick


Dick,

Vitor looks serious with man focus and little interest in the sleeve. What is the purpose of so much civil agitation?
I've got limited DS experience with Belatucadrus. I need calmness and control with him. I don't need to get him more excited then he is just walking out to the field 
I have no doubt if there is a equipment failure or Tim
can't hold on to the line.....................................some one is going to get seriously bit.


----------



## Jennifer Coulter

Interesting stuff Tim. Educational for me..as usual, thank for taking the time to post vid.

Oh..also, the alter ego needs a name.


----------



## Selena van Leeuwen

Thomas Barriano said:


> Dick,
> 
> Vitor looks serious with man focus and little interest in the sleeve. What is the purpose of so much civil agitation?
> I've got limited DS experience with Belatucadrus. I need calmness and control with him. I don't need to get him more excited then he is just walking out to the field
> I have no doubt if there is a equipment failure or Tim
> can't hold on to the line.....................................some one is going to get seriously bit.


The civilside is part of his nature. We recognise (sp?) that very well in Vitor. We try to breed working policedogs by Dutch standarts. We see "our" dogs used in the world for several sportprograms also, but our first goal is the working PSD.

Thats why I wrote to Tim he should be aware of awakening a treat thats already natural there..
Thats no problem as long as there also is a "controle-part". Knowing Vitor has this treat its good to awaken it and then control it. Better as ignoring it and be suprised when it surfaces unexpected..

Dick


----------



## Timothy Stacy

Yes Thomas, I rarely do this with him and will not for a while again. The other ring video I showed of him is more typical of how he is worked, very calmly.

@ Tiago, Vitor is around 82 pounds at the moment but I also keep him very thin. I would imagine the van leuweens guess on his weight in a couple years is right on!


----------



## Timothy Stacy

In real life he is a very nice dog that will let people say hi to him although he doesn't beg for attention. He has never shown unwarranted aggression toward somebody for no reason.


----------



## Barry Connell

LOL....Tim, you know what I'm gonna say!!!!!!!


----------



## Timothy Stacy

Barry Connell said:


> LOL....Tim, you know what I'm gonna say!!!!!!!


Paper can't take the place of him


----------



## Doug Zaga

VERY Nice dog Tim! I too was thinking...damn if Tim looses grip of the lead or there is an equipment failure...serious damage about to happen to the decoy!


----------



## Timothy Stacy

Doug Zaga said:


> VERY Nice dog Tim! I too was thinking...damn if Tim looses grip of the lead or there is an equipment failure...serious damage about to happen to the decoy!


We talked about that ourselves, I think he'd bite for real. I'm glad everything went good!


----------



## Joby Becker

very nice Tim..keep him clear and fair...which he seems to be..

to everyone else. Of course the decoy is quite possibly going to be bitten if there is equipment failure, that is what will happen without the use of protective equipment, if the dog is civil...

I thought that is what civil work was...


----------



## Debbie Skinner

Exciting to watch. Thanks for posting the vid.


----------



## Kara Fitzpatrick

nice! i enjoy civil work, and watching it too.


----------



## Timothy Stacy

@Joby, you somehow have a way of making good points!
@Debbie and Kara, there is something exhilarating to watch a dog like him do his thing. Makes my blood pressure rise, that's for sure!


----------



## Diana Abel

VERY nice! What a handsome fella. I love that bark he has. It's one of those "Im gonna take care of business" barks!


----------



## Colin Chin

Awesome dog and owner as well as the decoy. It is all in the food chain. Good job. Cheers.


----------



## Christopher Jones

Timothy Stacy said:


> www.youtube.com/watch?v=iLOx31BH380


Damm, hes growing up to be a serious boy. Me likes.
Big, good looking, serious, driven, social and strong nerves. Whats not to like?


----------



## Timothy Stacy

Christopher Jones said:


> Damm, hes growing up to be a serious boy. Me likes.
> Big, good looking, serious, driven, social and strong nerves. Whats not to like?


My only complaint is his behavior while Carna is in heat


----------



## Tiago Fontes

Selena van Leeuwen said:


> My estimated guess is about 68/70 cm(28 " ish?) and when he's finished( when hes about 2.5 yo, he'll weigh about 45 kgs( 92 lbs ish)


 
@ Selena van Leeuwen - Thank you. Is this dog off of your breedings? 

@ Tim - Thanks for the info and best of luck with him.


----------



## Selena van Leeuwen

@ tiago, litter wasnt on the ground w/ us but out of 2 dogs bred by us. Dam of vitor is mika ( anne x wibo) stud is ebro( littermate of spike, nika x rocky). So vitor was inbred on our line. Listen to his growl and the sound spike makes in his famous vid ;-))


----------



## Tiago Fontes

Thank you. 

I have never watched Spike's video. Is it posted on youtube?


----------



## Timothy Stacy

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pTUwVWO8qO0&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## Megan Bays

Vitor is looking great! 

Getting excited about this winter/spring.... :grin:


----------



## Tiago Fontes

Man... 

Now I understand what Selena means regarding the growl, lolol. 

Thank you for the video.


----------



## Timothy Stacy

megan bays said:


> vitor is looking great!
> 
> Getting excited about this winter/spring.... :grin:


:d:d:d:d


----------



## Martine Loots

Nice!
That's the way a dog should act when a sleeve is slipped. Drop it and focus on the man.


----------



## Selena van Leeuwen

Megan Bays said:


> Vitor is looking great!
> 
> Getting excited about this winter/spring.... :grin:


Hey, my ideas arent that bad ;-)


----------



## Megan Bays

Selena van Leeuwen said:


> Hey, my ideas arent that bad ;-)


I've got a couple ideas I think you'll like too...


----------



## Selena van Leeuwen

Megan Bays said:


> I've got a couple ideas I think you'll like too...


ok, I need a mail now...


----------



## Carmen van de Kamp

Tim, nice video, always nice to see your pups grow up & looking at your YouTube account I also found Vitor's half brother Ceberus, he too is nice, especially keeping in mind his young age....

You didn't travel to Holland for nothing seeing how Vitor is growing up to be....;-)


----------



## Alison Grubb

Very nice Tim!
That's the kind of dog I like.


----------



## Barry Connell

Megan Bays said:


> I've got a couple ideas I think you'll like too...





Selena van Leeuwen said:


> ok, I need a mail now...


 
No good can come of this scheming!!!!!


----------



## Christopher Jones

Timothy Stacy said:


> My only complaint is his behavior while Carna is in heat


Hes got the hots for a MILF, we have all been there. lol


----------



## Timothy Stacy

Christopher Jones said:


> Hes got the hots for a MILF, we have all been there. lol


Makes me want to get rid of all of them. It's almost over  I have had a lot of coyote visits in the past week as well. Oh yeah and Grizzly got skunked last week.


----------



## Jamie King

Pardon my ignorance, but why does Vitor stop to squat and urinate? I've heard of avoidance behavior, is this what Vitor is displaying? 

Also, why does Vitor stop working when the bad guy turns away. I've heard of active aggression vs reactivity. This seems more reactive, no?


----------



## Timothy Stacy

Jamie King said:


> Also, why does Vitor stop working when the bad guy turns away. I've heard of active aggression vs reactivity. This seems more reactive, no?


Never let him piss after a 2 hour drive in the crate and probably more hours before he came out possibly? He will often squat to pee daily if there is nothing to pee on 
He is not trained like this on a regular basis and downs for bites in FR where he downs and is sent for the bite. 
Guess I just don't see the avoidance LOL


----------



## Jamie King

Why not let him relieve himself? I heard that's the first thing you should do before training. Was this because the work was civil, so it would simulate a more real situation where Vitor might have to bite with a full bladder.

PS is he named after Vitor Belfort?


----------



## Timothy Stacy

Jamie King said:


> Why not let him relieve himself? I heard that's the first thing you should do before training. Was this because the work was civil, so it would simulate a more real situation where Vitor might have to bite with a full bladder.
> 
> PS is he named after Vitor Belfort?


You are right, I should have let him relieve himself but I guess I was excited about getting him out that I just grabbed him. Thought, I began putting his harness on and he looked at the decoy so I hurried up and we started. I assure you I didn't do it purposefully!
No, friend has a falcon named Vitor! But I did like Vitor Belfort in his younger days!


----------



## Jamie King

Timothy Stacy said:


> But I did like Vitor Belfort in his younger days!


Wasn't he dreamy? I did like him better in his younger days, but he's still easy on the eyes


----------



## Timothy Stacy

Jamie King said:


> Wasn't he dreamy? I did like him better in his younger days, but he's still easy on the eyes


Oh yeah!


----------



## Carmen van de Kamp

Timothy Stacy said:


> No, friend has a falcon named Vitor!


Vitor's breeder you mean ;-) or fo you know an other falcon called Vitor;-)


----------



## Connie Sutherland

I'll bet that marks the first use of the adjective "dreamy" on WDF.


----------



## Jamie King

Connie Sutherland said:


> I'll bet that marks the first use of the adjective "dreamy" on WDF.


I'm bringing girl power to the WDF. Go girl!


----------



## Peter Cavallaro

Jamie King said:


> I'm bringing girl power to the WDF. Go *away* girl!


 
jus kiddin


----------



## Maren Bell Jones

Jamie King said:


> Wasn't he dreamy? I did like him better in his younger days, but he's still easy on the eyes


Have you seen Warrior? Nice... 8)


----------



## Jamie King

Maren Bell Jones said:


> Have you seen Warrior? Nice... 8)


Imma have to. Two brothers fighting? I'd like to be the meat in that incestual sandwich


----------



## Thomas Barriano

Jamie King said:


> Imma have to. Two brothers fighting? I'd like to be the meat in that incestual sandwich



What a slut....


----------



## Maren Bell Jones

Jamie King said:


> Imma have to. Two brothers fighting? I'd like to be the meat in that incestual sandwich


Imma hafta call rule 34 on that one.


----------



## Jamie King

Thomas Barriano said:


> What a slut....


I'm just an open minded single young woman. If I were a man I'd be applauded. All the single ladies put your hands up =;

The name calling is inappropriate. Aren't there any moderators on this site?


----------



## Selena van Leeuwen

Jamie King said:


> I'm just an open minded single young woman. If I were a man I'd be applauded. All the single ladies put your hands up =;
> 
> The name calling is inappropriate. Aren't there any moderators on this site?


No, not inappropiate...the truth...

The ex mod


----------



## Maren Bell Jones

Whoa now...I think Jamie's just calling them (a fictional pair of brothers) hot. And I agree.











Particularly in Hardy's case.


----------



## Terrasita Cuffie

Ohhhh, I don't know. Meat in that incestual sandwich is waaaayyyyy beyond "hey, I think their hot." And that incest part---wayyyyy too deep. And after a statement like that, she calls for the mods. Besides, only men applaud other men for those types of sentiments. I don't know how many women on here want to be meat for any man, so I think you're on your own in that regard. Gotta watch those metaphors/similes.

T


----------



## Connie Sutherland

Yes? You rang?


----------



## David Frost

Did I hear a bell?


DFrost


----------



## Connie Sutherland

Terrasita Cuffie said:


> Meat in that incestual sandwich is waaaayyyyy beyond "hey, I think their hot." .... And after a statement like that, she calls for the mods.
> 
> T



And here is one, pretty much agreeing with this post.


----------



## Thomas Barriano

Connie Sutherland said:


> Yes? You rang?


Wah, wah wah I called Jamie a slut (with a BIG FUKIN smiley face) after she wanted to "be the meat in an incestual sandwich"
and she whines to the mods? Really?


----------



## Terrasita Cuffie

Thomas Barriano said:


> Wah, wah wah I called Jamie a slut (with a BIG FUKIN smiley face) after she wanted to "be the meat in an incestual sandwich"
> and she whines to the mods? Really?


I thought you kinda meant either of these=D>\\/. Self described as meat is one thing. "Slut" by a third party is inappropriately derogatory and/or offensive. Where's your manners. Maybe a few girl power inflicted corrections and you'll know how to behave in the presence of women.:wink:

T
Can we tell I'm avoiding training in the rain. Now back to Vitor's training vid.


----------



## Thomas Barriano

Terrasita Cuffie said:


> I thought you kinda meant either of these=D>\\/. Self described as meat is one thing. "Slut" by a third party is inappropriately derogatory and/or offensive. Where's your manners. Maybe a few girl power inflicted corrections and you'll know how to behave in the presence of women.:wink:


Hi Terrasita

I know how to behave in the presence of WOMEN. It's whinny little girls that I'm confused about


----------



## Connie Sutherland

Terrasita Cuffie said:


> Now back to Vitor's training vid.


----------

